# JScrollpane - Größe anpassen



## börni (20. Jun 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich hab eine JScrollpane in die ich ein JPanel reinstecke,
wenn ich im JPanel mit setPreferredSize() die Größe des JPanels bestimme,
werden die Scrollbalken auch korrekt angezeigt wenn welche benötigt werden.
Soweit OK.

Ich benutze das JPanel als Zeichenfläche um Grafiken darauf zu zeichnen.
Die Größe der Grafiken ist unterschiedlich, d.h. die Scrollbalken müssten immer dann angepasst werden,
wenn eine neue Grafik angezeigt wird...

Nun dacht ich mir, dass ich einfach nach dem zeichnen wieder mit setPreferredSize() die Größe
des JPanels verändere und die Scrollbalken sich dann auch dementsprechend anpassen.
Dies funktioniert aber nicht, da sich die preferredSize anscheinend nicht mehr ändern lässt...

Hat jemand ne Idee wie die Scrollbalken angepasst werden können?


----------



## maximilian009 (20. Jun 2011)

Hast du daran gedacht repaint() aufzurufen, nachdem du die prefferedSize geändert hast?
Ist mir nur grad so eingefallen...


----------



## Marco13 (20. Jun 2011)

Eher validate(); ....


----------



## börni (21. Jun 2011)

danke für die antworten,

also ein repaint mach ich sowieso weil ich ja Grafiken aufs JPanel zeichnen lasse,
ein validate() funzt auch nicht, alles bleibt unverändert


----------



## Marco13 (21. Jun 2011)

Kann man da ein KSKB basteln?


----------

